# طلب تعليم صلاة



## مفكر حر (1 يونيو 2011)

الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام :

الصلاة الوحيدة التي أحفظها هي صلاة أبانا الذي في السماوات كما وردت في إنجيل متى.

أرجو أن تعلموني صلوات جديدة من الكتاب المقدس من الصلوات التي تؤدونها .

و لكم جزيل الشكر و المودة.


----------



## النهيسى (1 يونيو 2011)

مفكر حر قال:


> الإخوة و الأخوات الكرام :
> 
> الصلاة الوحيدة التي أحفظها هي صلاة أبانا الذي في السماوات كما وردت في إنجيل متى.
> 
> ...


مش شرط
كلم ربنا وتأكد أنه هيسمع ليك​


----------



## johna&jesus (1 يونيو 2011)

*الاجبيه موجودة*
*وممكن تكلم رربنا*
*وتاكد انه هيسمعك زى ما استاذ صوت قالك*
*ربنا يكون معاك وينور عنيك*​


----------



## bob (1 يونيو 2011)

*اخي مفكر قوة صلاة ابانا الذي بلا حدود صليها من كل قلبك 
و ستجد النتيجة و يوجد ما يسمي بالاجبية و هي صلوات السواعي
و ستجدها هنا و معلومات عن كل صلاة*
http://st-takla.org/Agpeya_.html


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (1 يونيو 2011)

الصلاه هي صلة و اتصال بينك و بين خالقك (ابيك السماوي)
تحدث اليه ببساطة ، و باللغة العامية ، و بأبسط العبارات
فضفض إليه و اشتكي اليه همك و اطلب منه يساعدك
قوله يابويا


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 يونيو 2011)

الصلاه هي علاقه حب بينك وبين ربنا
اقعد اتكلم معاه في اي وقت وفي اي مكان من كل قلبك
قوله كل اللي نفسك فيه وعايزه وحاسس بيه
وتاكد انه هايسمعك وهايحس بيك 
وانت كمان هاتحس بوجوده معاك وانه بيرد عليك كمان
خلي قدامك اي صوره للمسيح واتكلم معاه كصديق

وفي الاجبيه زي ما بوب قالك ووضعلك اللينك الخاص بيه

وربنا يرشدك في صلاتك ومش تنسي تصليلي معاك


----------



## white.angel (2 يونيو 2011)

*قف امامه وكأنك تقف امام صديق .. اب .. حبيب *
*تحدث معه بما فى قلبك ... لينبض قلبك بكلماتك *
*كن صادقاً .. وبسيطاً *
*فأعظم شئ فى الهى .. هو انه *
*لا يطلب وقفه معينه ولا كلمات معينه ولا ادائات وتوقيتات معينه*
*اذهب له كما انت .. وهو سينظفك*
*قل له كل ما بداخلك كما هو .. وهو سيفهمه *
*سيلمسك وستشعر بحنان لم ولن تشعر به ... *
*حدثه بما فى قلبك بصدق وبساطه ....*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

​


----------

